# Knee Pain



## yorkshiregoth (3 Jun 2011)

Since last August I started getting pains in my left knee and on occasion my knee would give way and I would be unable to put any weight on it for a few moments. This shortly carried over to my right knee, and I am now having problems with both knees which sometimes causes pain in my whole thigh area. I have had two lots of x-rays which didn't show any abnormalities and I have also had an MRI scan on my knees which again showed no damage to the tendons but the orthopaedic surgeon did say something about fatty bone marrow but I didn't really comprehend what he was saying. He did say that this is common with people with Sickle Cell and Thalassemia, as I am caucasian I doubt that is the case. He has now referred me to get my blood checked.

Any other suggestions as to what may be the problem. I have had to severely curtail my cycling and have only done about 12 commutes this year and no long rides on my rerst days


----------



## JonnyBlade (3 Jun 2011)

Seat height? Cleated? May need to be adjusted if you have cleats. Right size frame? The bike set up is all the rage  
Have a look at these. http://www.parker-international.co.uk/ they are pricey but I have been told they help with knee pain although it's a 'horses for courses' thing I should imagine


----------



## ACS (3 Jun 2011)

As someone plagued with knee problems, having taken advice from the great and good on this forum, I went to a LBS and had a basic bike-fit done on their jig.

Took the measurement home set up the bike in line with measurements provided and my knee problems disappeared almost immediately. Have to admit, that apart to doing a minor tweak here and there, for instance move the saddle back a couple of millimetres, it was for me anyway money (>£50) well spent.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (3 Jun 2011)

I had the basic bike fit done when I purchased the bike from Condors, but that doesn't check seat position and cleats. I use Look Keo cleats.


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Jun 2011)

I have suffered frontal knee pain not long ago, for me I think it was too much too soon (distance and high gears - bad combo) Although they can be creaky when I knee down or go up the stairs too so now I am taking Glucosamine & Chondroitin supplements to help me.

Also came across this info which I found an interesting read 
Knee care and Maintenance


----------



## Baggy (4 Jun 2011)

I agree checking your cleat and shoe position and having your bike setup looked at is a good idea and will help to eliminate whether it's actually cycling that is causing the problem. 

Finding the cause is the key thing, but I understand how difficult that can be, years ago when I started cycling I had physio for a knee problem, assumed it was cycling that started it...but after a couple of weeks off it was getting worse. Turns out it was actually the computer chair I was using (one of those that you sit with your knees underneath you)  that was to blame.

If you've not been to see a sport physio I'd recommend it, they can look at the way you walk, talk to you about how you ride the bike etc and give you a range of balancing and strengthening exercises that might really help. 

Ii *do* now have a cycling-related knee problem, but one thing that has really helped is the physio has taught me how to tape my knee to help the kneecap to track properly, which makes it feel much more stable.

Good luck with it.


----------



## montage (4 Jun 2011)

Knee pain = seek specialist help for sure.

If you can afford to book an appointment with a knee surgeon, go for it!
I'd also second baggy and try to see a sports physio.

If it is something that a physio can cure, then chances are it is a flexibility or muscle imbalance issue - muscle imbalance can be caused easily by having you saddle height set too low.

Whilst pursing specialist treatment, I'd work fairly consistantly on flexibility, particular attention being paid to the hamstrings. You could also work on exercises that build up the VMO muscle in your thigh - google is your friend here.



Good luck with it


----------



## Lizzy (4 Jun 2011)

I've had knee trouble for months, partly seat too low, partly a very heavy bike... changed to a lighter one... Fair bit on the web about how minor set up adjustments can resolve depending on exact location.

http://www.caree.org/bike101bikefit.htm

http://www.brianmac.co.uk/cycling/bikesetup.htm

Take a break from cycling until your knee is pain free then gradually ramp up your time...

Also I did try cycling too long too quick... but with a better seat position, and then my knees feel a lot better.


----------

